# What's the Best Fruit You've Ever Eaten?



## biljriv (Jul 29, 2007)

Theres so much good fruit in the world to eat.I'm looking to broaden my horizon in the world of fruit.

What's the Best Fruit You've Ever Eaten?


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 30, 2007)

*The best fruit*

I live in western Colorado in Grand Junction and we have a great number of 
farmers markets and last year I discovered Isralie melons at the market
some times they go by middle eastern melons as some won't touch jewish???
but they are the best melon I have ever tasted. Natural sweet juicy
Good luck tracking them down as I have been all over the world and here    is the only place I have found them


----------



## buckytom (Jul 30, 2007)

you found jewish melons in colorado?

i'm not touching that one.  





sorry, can't help it.

how did you know the were jewish, was the vine, umm, trimmed?


fruit is always best, as the saying goes, fresh and local. (i wish i lived where mangos, grapefruit, limes, and bananas grew.)

but for us in joisey and new york, july thru september is the fruit season. i could never pick just one fruit at this time; forgive the pun.

starting in midsummer, my raspberries provide a daily dose of sweetness, and those little seeds you get to munch a few minutes later as your tongue finds them in your teeth.

then we go picking at a few farms/orchards in mid-summer for peaches and plums. you haven't had a peach or plum unless you've worn some juice in a stripe from your chin to your shorts. you start to do that "ripe fruit stoop", if ya know what i mean.

then, the weather cools, and it's apple season in ny state. apples of every shape, size, color, texture, tartness, and sweetness are available. you gorge yourself on them, eating almost as many as you stuff into your bag, it seems.
then you pay your king's ransom these day to lug home more apples than naploeon could fit in a bottle.

so those are my faves, by default of location.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 30, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> you found jewish melons in colorado?
> 
> i'm not touching that one.
> 
> ...


 
Dude, you're so bad. LOL. 

The best fruit I've eaten was uber-fresh Hayden mango. It's my favorite fruit.


----------



## malabarcost (Jul 30, 2007)

It is a goog question for a guy like me from the tropics. We have lot of various fruits available here.Best fruit I ever had is mango from an orchard.


----------



## Lynan (Jul 30, 2007)

Passionfruit for me. Easy to get at, the most amazing perfume, my mouth goes funny just thinking about eating one, they are versatile ( I read recipes for meat sauces with them) and you always know when they are ripe as they are on the ground under the vine, or in a shop feel heavy/full or have wrinkly skin. Curd, frosting,and icecream my favourite uses.
Yep. Passionfruit.


----------



## weloveseafood (Jul 30, 2007)

It is true - in the tropics we have so many delicious fruits !! But my favorite is mango.


----------



## weloveseafood (Jul 30, 2007)

Have you ever tried passion fruit mousse? It is so easy to prepare and delicious. The way I prepare it:
1 can sweetened condensed milk​1 can light whipping cream
1 cup of passion fruit juice

Blend all ingredients for 10 minutes. 
Pour the mousse into individual containers or into a large bowl. Refrigerate for at least 3 hours.​
​


----------



## Green Lady (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried a fruit called durian?  I've never had it but have heard others rave about it.  It is suppose to have a funny smell on the outside but when you get inside it is said to have a texture and taste like pudding, sweet and creamy.  I think they can be purchased in Asian stores.


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 30, 2007)

Cherries for sure, I agree with the Mango too, those are great!

also a friut I love is Cucumber, gimme a cuc and pot of salt and I`m happy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 30, 2007)

biljriv said:
			
		

> Theres so much good fruit in the world to eat.I'm looking to broaden my horizon in the world of fruit.
> 
> What's the Best Fruit You've Ever Eaten?



I think chocolate-covered strawberries will always be my favorite, but some deliciously memorable fruits I've had include pomegranate and lychee: Lychee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 30, 2007)

on a hot summer day, cool juicy watermelon is sheer ambrosia!  But a ripe white peach is perfection.  and in the fall it's crisp tart apples...fuji and braeburn my faves.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 30, 2007)

Cherries in July, along with blueberries.  Watermelon, canteloupe and honeydew.  Golden pineapples.  Purple plums.  Nectarines and peaches.  Golden and Gala apples.  Bosc Pears.  Mango, Mango, Mango.

You didn't really mean I had to pick just one, did you???????


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 30, 2007)

VB you disappoint me I thought you were going to say "Forbidden"
I`ve just lost a Fiver now!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 30, 2007)

Green Lady said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried a fruit called durian? I've never had it but have heard others rave about it. It is suppose to have a funny smell on the outside but when you get inside it is said to have a texture and taste like pudding, sweet and creamy. I think they can be purchased in Asian stores.


 
Durian is good. It's flavor is hard to describe because it doesn't taste like any other fruit. To say it has a funny smell is an understatement. It freakin' reeks.


----------



## amber (Jul 30, 2007)

Probably the most unique to me and very tasty was the lychee "nut", which I think is actually a fruit. I love almost every fruit so it would be hard to say my favorite, though I don't care for mangos at all.


----------



## Caine (Jul 30, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> how did you know the were jewish,?


 
The melons were wearing yarmulkes!

Asian pears are an outstanding fruit, especially the ones that are about the size of a saoftball. No only can you just eat them raw right off the tree, but you can use them to replace either apples or pears in any recipe.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 30, 2007)

Fresh lychee (the kind you have to peel to get to, not out of the can) and fresh watermelon that was "juiced".  Passionfruit is DEVINE!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 30, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> VB you disappoint me I thought you were going to say "Forbidden"
> I`ve just lost a Fiver now!



See...nothing is forbidden....to me


----------



## *amy* (Jul 30, 2007)

I never met a fruit I didn't like.  I was blown away the first time I tasted a tangelo (so juicy).

Tangelo

Not to be confused with this tangello:
Tangello - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 30, 2007)

Ya'll just screwed up my marketing! I need run to the store for a few things but after reading this, my list looks like this:
grapes
strawberries
cherries
bananas
raspberries
peaches

Oh yeah, now I remember I'm out of milk. But what the heck were the other 5 or 10 things???


----------



## Constance (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd have to say our local strawberries and peaches are my favorites. 
We have excellent apples here, too. Red and Golden Delicious and Jonathons used to be the favorites, but now growers are trying out new varieties. Unfortunately, we don't have any of them this year. We got a late freeze that got'em all. It also knocked out most of my tulip and Iris blooms. 

My first husbands grandmother, who lived on a little farm near Gonzales, La, had a big pear tree in her yard that had the most wonderful fruit! They were large, as big or bigger than a softball, with a short neck, and had a mottled, rusty brown skin. They were so sweet and juicy! I'd love to know what variety they were...It would have to be an heirloom type, as the tree was so old. 

I have never tasted fresh mangos or passion fruit, although mangos are available here. I just don't know how to pick one out. I have tasted the Dole canned tropical fruit mixture (try not to laugh), and I really like it.


----------



## Toots (Jul 30, 2007)

Mangos, Mangos, Mangos.  

Has anyone had the Indian mango?  It was not allowed to be imported into the U.S. until this year, Bush just recently lifted the mango embargo.  Mangos from India are supposed to be the best, I'm on the lookout for one.

One year we rented a house in St Croix during late August, there was a mango tree in the front yard just full of fruit.  It was so wonderful to go out in the yard, gather mangos and then eat them all up - YUM.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 30, 2007)

Any fruit that is ripe to perfection I love them all but it seems to be harder and harder to get a peach,nectarine or apricot that isnt mealley(sp?) and flavorless I hate that but when I get a good one as someone else said the juice running down your chin good, I also love a good ripe pineapple.We sometimes get the Rocky Ford cantalope from Colorado normally I dont like cantalope but these are really wonderful.
There are alot of exotic fruits I have not had the opportunity to try fresh but I would kill to try some fresh passion fruit Ive had it in bakery tortes/cakes and loved it.Love good sweet grapes,cherries,pears etc you name it.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 31, 2007)

oh, i forgot cherries. my neighbor's yard used to have a fantastic white cherry tree. i'd look forward to their ripening every sprin, as intently as the local birds. 
it was interesting that the birds would wait until just a day or two before i thought they were ready, the little thieves.  

my wife grew up in our house, and remembers picking cherries every year throughout her life. sadly, a mc-mansion was built on the property, and despite my pleas with the builders, the tree was murdered via chainsaw to make way for a deck.


another one, although not local is watermelon. is it me, or have watermelons been really delicious the past coupla years? 

are there new varieties, like the new varieties of especially sweet corn? or has it just been good weather?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> oh, i forgot cherries. my neighbor's yard used to have a fantastic white cherry tree. i'd look forward to their ripening every sprin, as intently as the local birds.
> it was interesting that the birds would wait until just a day or two before i thought they were ready, the little thieves.
> 
> my wife grew up in our house, and remembers picking cherries every year throughout her life. sadly, a mc-mansion was built on the property, and despite my pleas with the builders, the tree was murdered via chainsaw to make way for a deck.
> ...


BC,
you're right about how wonderful the corn and watermelons are this season..I don't question if it's the season or the variety,I just get them and eat ..Really tho,new varieties and the weather do account for sweeter,bigger fruit which is wonderful in some cases, but dissapointing in others. I really love strawberries but am not at all fond of these huge hollow trawberris that are being produced..I remember my grandma's berries, sweet, juicy about the size of a quarter and the smell of them, glorious. I'm having such fun teaching my grand kids about fruit and veggies, Carson, Ethan and Olivia all love to go out and raid the tiny orane tomatoe plant..They will pass up M&M's to pick and eat those tiny tomatoes And watermelon,you have to hide a slice just to get some and wait til they leave How about your little guy? Does he like fresh fruit too?
kadesma


----------



## stinemates (Jul 31, 2007)

Kumquat's
Cucumber Salad
(Dragon) Nectarines
Raspberries.

With these, I could alternate eating them forever


----------



## buckytom (Jul 31, 2007)

kads, he loves to raid the garden, and consumes fruit and veggies like a vacuum. i couldn't be more pleased.

it must be so fulfilling to feed a loving brood like yours.  i love to read your posts about feeding them all.

thank god my raspberries started producing, or i'd be broke just buying pints of the sweet little things. he was downing a pint a day, of raspberries or strawberries. now he shuns the store bought ones.
btw, i agree that recent strawberries have been disappointing. they were good early in the season, but now they're bland. i always go by smell. if you can get a few at room temp, and they smell strong and look nice and red (not too dark), they're good to eat.

it's pretty funny how my son takes pride in taking the other kids in the backyards into our garden. he yanks leaves of basil or lettuce or arrugula with abandon, stuffing them in his mouth to show the other kids that everything is edible. lol, sort of a vegetarian's "willy wonka", if you will.

you had to see them try chervil. or sugar snaps.  

the tomatoes are lucky to make it to fully red before they're devoured, and the other day we had an english cucumber sword fight, followed by everyone eating what was left of the "swords" with some magic fairydust, aka sea salt.
he even eats raw peppers and zucchinis, just to show off.  

lol, i have to remember to plant the jalapenos in a less accesible location next year. i have a good spot set aside for yt's hot peppers, that can't easily be reached.

i don't think they've reached the mint yet, as i haven't weeded the perimeter. that should be fun. 

the neighbors are already enjoying our bounty, and have returned the good will with trays of homemade turkish desserts, or homemade macedonian breads and cheeses.

wish you were here.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> kads, he loves to raid the garden, and consumes fruit and veggies like a vacuum. i couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> it must be so fulfilling to feed a loving brood like yours.  i love to read your posts about feeding them all.
> 
> ...


I wish I were there tooBucky, I would love mmeting you and your DW and the little one..He sounds like lots of fun and I just love kids, the more the better.
kads


----------



## mitmondol (Jul 31, 2007)

My absolute favorites are apricots.
There are some new (at least to me) mangos around here lately, they call them Champaigne mangos.
Smaller than the regular ones, skin all yellow and very, very nice!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 31, 2007)

*As a boy I worked in the Produce Section*

As a 3 year produce worker in high school, i have sampled nearly every fruit there is.

I will break my favs down by section.

*Skin: Peaches (*donut peaches especially)*

*Inside: Orange (blood oranges are Kewl) runner up Banana*

*Overall: Strawberries/PineApple*

*Most Interesting: KumQuat*

*Best Juice: Pomegranate (HANDS DOWN)*

*Best to Mix in Drink : Starfruit (sweet bitter) + Kiwi (sweet nectar)*


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 1, 2007)

I feel so lucky to be living in Thailand, one of the world's biggest exporters of fruit.  The fruits here are simply amazing, both in variety and quality.  Very cheap too!  My favorites are mangosteen, custard apple, mango, and longkong (not sure what it's called in English).  

Once my friend, a fruit-lover from Singapore, visited and couldn't help exclaiming that Thailand is a fruit paradise.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 1, 2007)

ripe comise pears...melt in your mouth beauties!  and ripe figs with cheese!!!
(just to add that what has already been said)


----------



## Green Lady (Aug 1, 2007)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> I feel so lucky to be living in Thailand, one of the world's biggest exporters of fruit.  The fruits here are simply amazing, both in variety and quality.  Very cheap too!  My favorites are mangosteen, custard apple, mango, and longkong (not sure what it's called in English).
> 
> Once my friend, a fruit-lover from Singapore, visited and couldn't help exclaiming that Thailand is a fruit paradise.




Might the custard apple be also called a durian?


----------



## middie (Aug 1, 2007)

I love 'em all except melons, cukes, pears (weird I know) and olives. Never had durian so I'm not sure on that. Never had lychees either. Other than that apples, oranges, cherries, grapes, bananas, pineapple, peaches, plums etc...  yummy in my tummy.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 2, 2007)

The new Asian supermarket here in town has amazing fruit.  Jackfruit!  Holy cow that stuff is amazing!!!  They have frozen mangosteens - they look interesting. They do have durian - but I'm chicken.  Raspberries, peaches, cherries, blueberries are all favorites.  Figs, oh how I love figs!


----------



## Dina (Aug 2, 2007)

A ripe, sweet peach is heaven to me.  Peach pie, peach cobbler, peach tarts, peach bread pudding, etc....


----------



## ps8 (Aug 2, 2007)

biljriv said:
			
		

> I'm looking to broaden my horizon in the world of fruit.quote]
> 
> I doubt that this is going to broaden your horizons any, because you've probably eaten them, but fresh, wonderful, juicy, ripe, sweet cherries are my all time favorite fruit.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 2, 2007)

Without question. No doubt! A Louisiana navel orange!! Have a cloth napkin handy. The sweet juice is sure run down your chin.


----------



## licia (Aug 2, 2007)

The golden cherries are an absolute favorite even if the season is so short. I can't remember the name of them but I could eat a bucketful.


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 3, 2007)

Green Lady said:
			
		

> Might the custard apple be also called a durian?


 
Hi Green Lady, custard apple is not durian at all.  Far from it.  The custard apple's flesh is white, very soft, fragrant and saccharine sweet with lots of black seeds that you'll need to spit out, sort of like eating watermelons but far worse. But it's well worth the trouble! 

Durian flesh is yellowish, creamy with a thick fibrous core around which you'll have to nibble to get as much of the custardy flesh as you can.  Its indescribably heady and overpowering aroma is so intense it instantly blurs the line between stinky and heavenly.  One is transported alternately between moments where it smells like rotten eggs and sulphur, and the next moment, you'll swear it's the loveliest smell in the world!    Best enjoyed near-frozen so I double-wrap it in cling-wrap and stick it in the freezer first.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Oct 15, 2007)

*my fav. fruit*

Has to be Mango, we have heaps here, along with passionfruit, strawberry, and of coarse, lychees, oh and I love pineapple, but the acid gets to my tongue a bit, doesn't stop me from eating it though. oh and at chrissy time, CHERRIES nothing better, ( Gee I wish I had some now )


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 15, 2007)

Asian Pears. hands down. I do like just about every fruit I've tried, though.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 15, 2007)

My favorite fruits are as follows:

Alphonso Mango - Toots, this is what you are referring to as the King of Mangoes in India.  There is nothing like it.  This past year was the first year it was exported to US but the price was very high ($5 per mango or something ridiculous) but it still sold out in no time.  It's flesh is bright orange and there is no stringiness.  You have to eat it to believe it. 

Custard Apple or Sweet Apple:  Not Durian at all as Chopstix explained but completely a different fruit.  It does not look very appealing but has an incredible custardy flavor.  The best is custard apple icecream and milk shakes.  I miss it terribly in the US

Guavas:  Still my favorite and brings back childhood memories.  I love the one with the bright pink inside.  We use to eat it like an apple

Sweet Limes:  Again specific to Asia.  Like the orange of the west but less tart, less pungent and with a yellow flesh.  It's sweet and divine.  The juice is to die for

Pomegranates:  Lot of work to peel but once the work is done I love to shove a whole handful into my mouth

Lychees:  Fresh ones and I still buy them in the US and pay a hefty price tag for it

Fresh figs:  Love them.  There is nothing quite like it

Chickoos or Sapotos:  Brown fruit and the ones we got in India was the smaller variety.  It's very sweet and really good in milkshakes or even by itself.  The ones from Mexico look much larger and I have never had them. 

Jackfruit:  I love this and it's again quintessential Asian.  It has a fruity gumy type flavor that may not be everyone's cup of tea but I surely enjoy it.  

I am not into apples, oranges, melon's


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 15, 2007)

I truly do love all fruit, but when I saw the title of this thread, the first thing that came into my mind was a perfectly ripe peach.


----------



## Dina (Oct 15, 2007)

Perfectly sweet strawberries and canteloupe.


----------



## licia (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't think of a fruit I don't like, but probably figs, peaches and mangoes would rank among the favorites - right now.


----------



## Elf (Oct 16, 2007)

Buckytom can you still get Mary Jane cantaloupes in Jersey?  I haven't seen any since I moved to Maryland, to me they were the best melon around. Also Jersey yellow corn puts Maryland white corn to shame.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 16, 2007)

If I had to pick just one it would have to be pomogranets I had some 20 + years ago. It was during the seazon I was in the area where they were growing and we would pick them right from the tree. Oh, my gosh, pomogranet have never tasted that good. 

But the key of course to have it fresh, right from the plant, when the fruit is raip on the tree/plant. Anything taste great then.

I love all the fruits, if only I could get some real fresh fruits here in Minnesota. It is all junk. Taste like cardboard or rubber, or G-d knows what.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 16, 2007)

Elf said:


> Buckytom can you still get Mary Jane cantaloupes in Jersey? I haven't seen any since I moved to Maryland, to me they were the best melon around. Also Jersey yellow corn puts Maryland white corn to shame.


 

elf, i've never heard of mary jane canteloupes. (sounds promising, tho ) i will have to keep an eye out for them. thanks for the heads up.

and yes, freshly picked jersey corn is so good it doesn't need to be cooked. the best is from south jersey, near the delaware. we loaded up every chance we had this year. watermelons, peaches, and pumpkins all had a banner year as well, in these parts.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 16, 2007)

A fresh pineapple that my friend brought me back from her vacation in Hawaii.


----------



## GB (Oct 16, 2007)

Yakuta said:


> Alphonso Mango - Toots, this is what you are referring to as the King of Mangoes in India.  There is nothing like it.  This past year was the first year it was exported to US but the price was very high ($5 per mango or something ridiculous) but it still sold out in no time.  It's flesh is bright orange and there is no stringiness.  You have to eat it to believe it.


When I heard that the US was not able to import these I was very excited. I searched high and low and was willing to pay a premium (I had heard of them going for as much as $15 a mango) just to get a taste, but I was unable to find them. I love mango and from what I hear, no mango I have ever tasted even comes close to the Alphonso. I can only imagine how much better it can get.


----------



## middie (Oct 18, 2007)

I love all kinds of fruit except melons. I hate melons.


----------



## radhuni (Oct 18, 2007)

My favourite fruit is pomegranate and sugar cane (we consider it as a fruit in India)


----------

